# emploi du partitif



## la fée

On dit " Cherche à ne pas acheter des choses inutiles!" ou "de choses inutiles"? Merci!


----------



## Corsicum

Suivant les cas il me semble qu’il faut : 
_" Cherche à ne pas acheter *des* choses inutiles!_
_" Cherche à ne pas jeter *des* choses utiles!"_
_" Cherche à ne pas t’encombrer *de* choses inutiles!" _
Mais..mais je ne sais pas expliquer pourquoi ?


----------



## alenaro

Corsicum said:


> Suivant les cas il me semble qu’il faut :
> _" Cherche à ne pas acheter *des* choses inutiles!_
> _" Cherche à ne pas jeter *des* choses utiles!"_
> _" Cherche à ne pas t’encombrer *de* choses inutiles!" _
> Mais..mais je ne sais pas expliquer pourquoi ?



Parce que le nom vient avant l'adjectif! Ca n'explique pas beaucoup, mais c'est la règle.


----------



## la fée

Alors, meme s'il s'agit d'une phrase négative, il faut mettre "des"?


----------



## alenaro

la fée said:


> Alors, meme s'il s'agit d'une phrase négative, il faut mettre "des"?



Jamais avec la négative. Si je ne me trompe pas...


----------



## la fée

Mais tu l'as bien employé dans une phrase négative... enfin, après un infinitif négatif!


----------



## alenaro

la fée said:


> Mais tu l'as bien employé dans une phrase négative... enfin, après un infinitif négatif!


Tu as raison, mais dans ces cas là, je trouve que ce ne soit pas une négation usuelle. Celle dont je parlais c'est cette-ci: Je ne veux pas d'amis méchants.
C'est pour ça que j'ai donné la reponse que j'ai donné, et en effet j'ai écrit aussi, "si je ne me trompe pas...".

Bref: lorsqu'il y un nom au pluriel avant l'adjectif on utilise _des_. Au cas contrair, adjectif avant le nom, _de_.
Ce que je sais à propos de la négation est qu'on dévrait toujours utiliser _de_.
Mais attend un natif/ve...


----------



## Corsicum

alenaro said:


> Mais attend un natif/ve...


Disons un attendons l'avis d'un spécialiste...ce n'est pas mon cas, j'ai une totale méconnaissance des régles, je peux donc faire des erreurs de grammaire ....
Dans l'attente d'avis, un petit test, remplaçons "chose" par "objet", soit :
_" Cherche à ne pas acheter des objets inutiles!_
_" Cherche à ne pas jeter des objets utiles!"_
_" Cherche à ne pas t’encombrer d'objets inutiles!" _
Il faudrait donc écrire ? :
_" Cherche à ne pas acheter d'objet inutile !_
_" Cherche à ne pas jeter d'objet utile!"_
_" Cherche à ne pas t’encombrer d'objet inutile!"_


----------



## chlapec

Corsicum said:


> _" Cherche à ne pas acheter des objets inutiles!_
> _" Cherche à ne pas jeter des objets utiles!"_
> _" Cherche à ne pas t’encombrer d'objets inutiles!" _


 
La langue française ne fait pas de différence entre l'article partitif “*des*” et *l'article indéfini pluriel*. 
Dans les deux premiers cas, il s'agit, à mon avis, de l'article indéfini, *et non pas du partitif*.
Alors, au singulier: "_Pense a ne pas acheter *un* objet in_utile".

Dans la troisième phrase, il s'agit *de la preposition* "*de"* (s'encombrer *de*), donc, pas besoin d'article.

Mais attention, je ne suis pas natif.


----------

